# Clarks Summit, PA - Samson Baby O/S CLOWN



## pamela berger

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sampson: Petfinder

*More About Sampson*

Sampson is a 1 year old, purebred German Shepherd. He loooooves toys and is quite the class clown. He was surrendered because he was overly mouthy with children-I tested him for any biting issues. He did just fine, but he will try to make a toy out of EVERYTHING he chewed a metal broom stick to pieces in only a minute-you WILL need to crate train this fella. Sampson should go to a home that has experience with guarding breeds. Housebroken, and very smart-he has lots of potential.The shelter is open for adoptions 7 days a week from noon to 4:30. Adopted dogs are spayed/neutered, microchipped, vaccinated for Distemper, Corona virus and Bordetella and licensed in Lackawanna County. SEE OUR PET OF THE WEEK VIDEOS WITH THE SCRANTON TIMES AT TheTimes-Tribune Pets | Find & Sell Pets, Pet Classifieds & Pet News | Gadzoo.com 

*My Contact Info*


Humane Society of Lackawanna County
Clarks Summit, PA
570-586-3700


----------



## GsdLoverr729

He is gorgeouss!!! If I was closer I'd have him NOW haha. Anybody?


----------



## abakerrr

That strong play drive makes me think he might be worth checking out if anyone had contacts with police k9 trainers.


----------



## BucksMom

bump!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

What, a GSD not mouthy............... LOL

Sounds like a great agility dog ! He's gonna need a job. Anyone ?

Nice lookin boy............ :wub:


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## Melly

Wish he was closer I would love to test his drive, we are looking for 1 to train for my husbands job.


----------



## Smoktya

i think we might give this guy a visit. Looks DDR to me, nice looking dog. i am going to call them tomorrow


----------



## Myamom

I live min. away if anyone needs me to check him out. 
I will also get the scoop on him..


----------



## jolee4

Some one needs to save him. That picture cracks me up.


----------



## Smoktya

Myamom said:


> I live min. away if anyone needs me to check him out.
> I will also get the scoop on him..


I tried calling this place today and nobody picked up. i left a message and nobody got back to me that way either, very frustrating. if you could find out some more info on him i would appreciate it.

thanks, mike


----------



## RebelGSD

Stunning!
Is he in danger?


----------



## Smoktya

Going to pay this fella a visit today with the family. will let you know how it goes


----------



## Myamom

I've been talking to Smoktya on the phone...he will keep me posted on today...and if need be... I will be happy to go up next week and take pics and eval.


----------



## jolee4

Crossing my fingers Smoktya takes him home today.


----------



## Smoktya

Well,
things didn't go quite as planned. After our 1.5 hour drive in pouring rain, we paid the shelter a visit. I asked for Sampson when we got there and as soon as they saw my kids, they said he would be a aggressive and i would not be able to adopt him. I still filled out an application. they brought him out for us to see, but we really couldn't judge in such a small place and with him just full of energy. The shelter workers said that he likes to lunge at toys and this is what brought him into the shelter, after nipping a young child. He is very strong and didn't seem aggressive to me or my children, but i would like to see him in an ordinary environment without the stresses of the amount of dogs around him going crazy. Mary Ann is supposed to be doing a temperment test tomorrow and i am waiting to see what she says. The shelter also told me that he is on HOLD by somebody else in the mean-time. I can tell you he is pure bred DDR just by looking at him and definitely a beautiful dog.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Thanks for going to see him Smoktya, I'm sorry it didn't work out (at least for now.) I doubt he'd be aggressive, he probably just needs to be taught some manners, and yes, I'm sure he'd be different on neutral turf - shelters make a lot of GSD's crazy.....let's see what Mary Ann finds out......
__________________________________
Susan

Anja Schh3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Zoeys mom

What puppy doesn't want to lunge at toys,lol puppies are playful. Sounds like with regular exercise and some training he'd be just fine


----------



## Smoktya

he definitely needs some manners taught, as he is very strong, with a big head. I can see why people would find him intimidating, especially with his bark in those confined areas. Nothing i can't handle and hopefully we will get the chance, he is what we are looking for.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

AWW I wish I was closer!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## cagirl

Ugh sometimes these rescues/humane societies think they know everything I hope you can get him.


----------



## Myamom

This is not a rescue...but a shelter. And they are awful with GSD's.


----------



## RebelGSD

Is thid the shelter Nallah came from?


----------



## Jax08

Yes, Rebel, I believe it is.

Does anyone know anything about the second GSD that is there?


----------



## Myamom

I'll get the scoop and check out both. 
Talked to my friend that works there...said this boy is very sweet and has shown no aggression what so ever while there. Gotta watch who you deal with there....some are very negative about the gsd's. 

Yes Rebel...same shelter............


----------



## Myamom

Ok...another very experienced GSD rescuer has offered her assistance in eval'ing the two GSD's at this shelter. We will be meeting at the shelter on Wed. It's very difficult to get a good eval...dog/dog, etc alone...so I am very appreciative to her  and two impressions are better than one. 

So hang tight...we will have more info on these two soon.


----------



## Smoktya

can't wait to hear from you on Wednesday MaryAnn. We are still very hopeful that things will work out.


----------



## Myamom

I see they have a note now (don't remember seeing it before?) that he is not on the adoption floor. That makes sense. I was quite surprised when I thought he was...GSD's rarely make the adoption floor here. I'm surprised he's on petfinder at all.


----------



## cagirl

Myamom said:


> I see they have a note now (don't remember seeing it before?) that he is not on the adoption floor. That makes sense. I was quite surprised when I thought he was...GSD's rarely make the adoption floor here. I'm surprised he's on petfinder at all.


Oh that makes me sad, maybe I need to finally make that move back to PA and give it my best shot to get use to the weather.


----------



## Smoktya

I hope the tests went well today. Can't wait to hear


----------



## Myamom

I had a committment today that I had forgotten about...we will all be meeting Thurs to eval.


----------



## Myamom

Dog reactive..strong reaction. I believe kid reactive as he started barking at my daughter pretty intensely. I kept turning around expecting to see another dog behind me...and none...so I believe it was at her. Had to put my daughter in the car. I think there is no question that cats would be out. No aggression issues with adults. Very intense working dog. Much more toy motivated than food motivated. LOVED playing. Stunning, drop dead gorgeous boy with so much potential. NEEDS to work. 
Serious dog..I'll admit...too much dog for me. He will have to go to a working situation if he is to make it out....i.e. police dept, person with a ton of experience to take this on. His options are very limited and I will be praying that something works out for him. Shelter will only release him to a situation such as this...and I believe his petfinder link will be coming down. 
It made me very sad that such an awesome creature very obviously was sold to the wrong type of home.......he has so much potential.....


----------



## Myamom




----------



## Smoktya

At least we tried. Hopefully he will find a place that can work him like he wants.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Smoktya said:


> At least we tried. Hopefully he will find a place that can work him like he wants.


Yes indeed you did try - and thank you for that.:thumbup: Very unfortunate - so often it's just the shelter that makes these guys unsociable, but Mary Ann's evaluation makes it very clear that there is more to it than that. (And the shelter got the picture too thankfully, and didn't adopt him out, setting him up for failure.) I too hope that there is the right situation out there for him - he'd probably make an awesome sport or police dog.
___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## CampPappy

My eval:
Sampson is a 1yr old neutered, sable German Shepherd and pulls like a freight train on the traditional choke collar. He was friendly with me when taken out of the kennel and seemed friendly with people he met, yet distant. He does not like cats & other dogs, although he previously did well with a senior beagle he met. He was turned in because he grabbed a child's hand (no bite), but the kid had something in his hand that Sampson wanted and the kid was holding it up over his head....dog jumped up to get it. He did bark pretty aggressively at a little girl in the parking lot.
Sampson's focus was entirely on whatever toy I had. He would pass up a tasty treat to get the ball or the long squeaky toy (like a long Kong) which he was in love with. Staff says he will make a toy out of anything ...broom...metal dish etc. He let me pet him most places...check his teeth etc....but reluctantly. He didn't engage...focus on me or any other person, mainly the toy. The only command he seemed to know was sit. I would guess his weight at about 85-90lbs but he looks thin through the middle and hips. His head looks too big for his body and he doesn't have good muscle structure in his back end. He moved beautfully....nice regal, confident trot and I didn't see any favoring of legs front or back. Not well muscled probably due to lack of exercise. He can however, jump straight up to see over a 6' fence! He is a HIGH energy dog, constantly looking for what to do...what to focus on. He has a very imposing look.
In my opinion, it is very unlikely that he could be placed in a traditional home. Police work or something similar may be the only option for him. Why this dog ended up in a home with kids....I'll never know. We understand this is already his second home and he's only a year. This dog NEEDS a job....he's always looking for what to do...what to focus on.
I am in contact with a State Police K9 officer and training supervisor. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jax08

Thanks Corette! I believe CNYGSR has contacts with the NY State Police. Does anyone know if MAGSR has contacts in Maryland?


----------



## Smoktya

Hope he finds a suitor soon.


----------



## CampPappy

Pa. State Police will be looking at this guy....hopefully this week.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

CampPappy said:


> Pa. State Police will be looking at this guy....hopefully this week.


Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## gsdraven

Does anyone know if the PA State Police check Samson out and if they liked him?


----------



## CampPappy

I just emailed the officer I was talking to, but haven't heard back yet. He was dealing directly with the shelter mgr.....I'll check with her too


----------



## CampPappy

Talked to Kate the shelter manager and a Supervising Trooper in the K9 division is coming this week to evaluate Sampson for police work. I have mixed feelings, but in this case I think it may be his only option.


----------



## DharmasMom

I'm so glad! I hope it works out for him. I HATE and I mean HATE to see all of these beautiful shepherds put down. Thank you so much for all of you hard work in seeing to it that he may get a second chance!!!


----------



## gsdraven

Thanks CampPappy for following up. He caught my attention the first time I saw his photo but I know he'd be too much for me and my cats definitely wouldn't appreciate him.

I hope it works out and he gets a home and not just a job.


----------



## Mason05

Listing removed. Anyone know how he made out with the trooper? I'm hoping it worked out for him!


----------



## Jax08

The listing was removed quite awhile ago. This shelter will do that when they don't want the dog adopted by the general public.

Any updates CampPappy?


----------

